# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  الاصدار الجديد من برنامج حماية الكمبيوتر وأسرارك Locker V3.0.2

## narosse27

*الاصدار الجديد من برنامج حماية الكمبيوتر وأسرارك Locker V3.0.2* *  *  * *  *  الاصدار  الجديد  من برنامج تأمين وحماية أجهزة الكمبيوتر* * *  *  برنامج رائع لحماية جهازك ومنع اى شخص آخر من الوصول الى ملفاتك  وأسرارك  على الكمبيوتر* *  ----  برنامج  Locker  بيقفل لك سطح المكتب وبيمنع وصول اى شخص من الدخول الى جهاز الكمبيوتر طول فترة غيابك* *   مواصفات البرنامج:* *  ______________________________________   أسم البرنامج :  Locker  V3.0.2  ______________________________________   حجم البرنامج : 230 ك    ______________________________________   توافق البرنامج : win all  ______________________________________   ترخيص البرنامج :  مجانى 100%100.  ______________________________________   موقع البرنامج :  freedownload  ______________________________________   البرنامج جميل وصغير الحجم سهل الاستخدام لا يحتاج الى تسطيب .* *   طريقة الاستخدام:* *  لتأمين الكمبيوتر   -------  افتح  البرنامج  اكتب كلمة  مرور "لاتنساها"   البرنامج مذود بكلمة مرور افتراضية "123456"  بالامكان تغيرها   أضغط الزر Lock Windows  لن يتمكن اى شخص من الدخول على كمبيوترك بدون كلمة المرور  -----------------------  لفتح الكمبيوتر   -------  اكتب كلمة  المرور   أضغط الزر Unlock Windows  *  * 
 تحميل* * البرنامج + شرح استخدام البرنامج* *
رابط مباشر * *
تحميل البرنامج + شرح استخدام البرنامج    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *

----------


## EZEL

يعطيك العافية أخي

----------


## narosse27

مشكو على المرور اخى  

> يعطيك العافية أخي

----------

